# newbie comparisons



## laxer (Aug 16, 2008)

New to the forum and to handguns. Hunted many years. I have been renting a few guns over the past few weeks to see what works for me. My very humble observations.

XD 9mm - low recoil, first gun rented, enjoyable
M&P .40 - easy to control, comfortable fit, I did not notice recoil as low or high other than obviously more than the 9mm
XD .40 SC - comfortable in hand, recoil more severe than M&P, probably due to size and weight, harder to keep on target after firing
Glock .40 - wierd fit in hand, when picking up from bench to aim the least natural to aim at target, always seemed to be natually lower than others, needed to adjust wrist to aim, least amount of reciol of the .40's
SIG .40 - larger grip, not as comfortable as others, strange it seemed the most natural to aim at the target, can't put my finger on why

I know I should have noticed the specific model, but I did not on some. Any other suggestions to rent if they are available in the same price range? I am still in the research stage and am open for suggestions. I am not in a hurry and still deciding on home vs carry (took the CCW course but have not sent in the appliction). One size does not fit all. I imagine I will purcahse more than one in the future.

I know the fit is the most important and everyone has a favorite (kind of like Ford vs Chevy). Looking for a polymer gun as opposed to 1911 or revolver.

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

9mm ammo is the cheapest ammo
looks like you have already tried all of the best .40 on the market
rent/try/and hold the
glock model 19 in 9mm
glock model 23 in .40 &
xd .45acp
and if you want small:: the glock 26 (9mm) or glock 27 (40) or xd sub9mm
see this thread also 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14646

happy hunting


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You could look at a Heckler und Koch. Their pistols are made of polymer.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

And at 2/3 the cost for ammo, the 9mm is an excellent choice. I carry both the XD9SC or the XD45 4". I've shot all the guns you've tested. I've owned both a Glock 23, and a SIG Saur P226 (9mm).

For the best all around gun: carry, affordability (purchase+ammo) accuracy, reliability, concealablity, simplicity... If I had to start all over again???

XD9SC, or Glock 26.

I prefered the quality feel, and comfort/pointability of the XD, so I chose it. Never liked the construction/finish/trigger on the M&P, but just preference.

Pick the one YOU shoot best.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

You should at least try the Beretta 92FS (9mm) and the 96 in .40.

These are not poly guns but neither do they function like a 1911 (i.e. single action only). As you mentioned, everyone has their fave's. The Beretta is a big gun and therefore is very soft shooting and low recoil. Not great for carry because of the size. 

I mention it because it is available for rent at many places (at least the 92) so it is at least worth the try. Absolutely reliable and accurate. 

The PX4 is also a highly regarded poly gun from Beretta. Don't know how easy they are to find as a rental.

Really, any of the main good quality makes produce fine pistols. As you alluded to in your impressions of the ones you tried, it comes down to personal preference, what feels and shoots best to you.

Reliability and shot placement !!

Good luck!


----------



## laxer (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input, keep them coming.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Got to +1 Beretta*

Like Wyatt, I CCW a Beretta 96 and shoot a 92 due to ammo cost. I got a great buy on 4K rounds of 9mm. If the 92 doesn't fill the bill but it's not too big as far as the grip, try the Stoeger Cougar in 9mm. I have a Cougar in .40 S&W and it shoots very well. Probably due to the rotating barrel locking system and total alignment on the barrel like the locking block system on the 96/92. The cost on the Stoeger Cougar is also quite reasonable now that the Cougar is made by the Stoeger Division of Beretta.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Not sure what your price range is because you mentioned an M&P and a SIG and that's a wide range unless you're considering a used SIG but as previously mentioned, you might want to check out Heckler & Koch, very reputable company but in the SIG price range.


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Laxer, I bought a Sig Pro 2022 recently which came with two backstraps. I have big hands so I put the bigger backstrap on but noticed that I didn't shoot it as well. Todd Jarrett says that the gun should line up in your hand so that the trigger is in line with the center of your elbow. I noticed that this was not the case with the bigger grip. I switched back to the smaller grip and the gun aligned itself automatically in my hand. 

I'm new so I could be all wet here but it seems like I shoot better with the small grip. I'd say to look at a polymer gun that comes with adjustable grips and backstraps. I also have to mention that the Sig is very, very accurate right out of the box (but that may be the norm for ALL guns, I don't know).


----------



## laxer (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

Went to the range yesterday rented Glock 19, Glock compact .40 and the M&P again. I have now rented about all they have in 9 and .40. 

Glock 19 was more confortable than the .40, don't know if that was because of the gun, the caliber or my inexperience. The M&P was very comfortable and the compact GLock .40 (do not remember the model) was kind of uncontrolled like the earlier Springfield compact .40.

I guesss the compact .40's are just not my cup of tea. At least until I get more experience. 

I am narrowing it down. Unfortuately where I shoot does not have H&K's. They look interesting.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

As long as polymer frames have been available, I've not found one that "feels" good in my hands for one or more reasons. I recently (finally) joined the ranks of polymer frame ownership with an SP2022. The fit and feel are finally there (large hands) and the grip ergos and geometry are what my hands like. I've tried them all: HK, Walther, Glock, S&W and in several calibers and the SP won out. There were features of the others I liked, but overall the best fit and feel was best with the SiGPro.


----------

